# Any alternative to crickets for a White's?



## epicusdoomicus (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello all

I'm a few weeks away from getting a pair of White's Tree Frogs and am still doing all the research I can before I get them. 

I've been reading about keeping Crickets and am worried about the reported smell that they produce. I was worried about the noise but now I realise you can get silent crickets which I'm glad about!

Anyway, is there an alternative to live crickets for a White's? Obviously I want what's best for my frogs but would they do well on freeze dried foods (dusted in vitamin powder) such as this as their staple:

Can O Crickets 35g-Live Foods Direct UK

Or does it really have to be live crickets? Or is there a less smelly and less noisey live food that they will do equally well on as their staple? How about Locusts?

Thanks again!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Whites need to be fed live foods, they like to hunt down their 'prey' rather than be fed their food. You can use locusts instead, but they are rather pricey. Crickets dont' smell that bad, I clean my crickets out once a week and I don't have any nasty niffs from them.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I give mine a mixture of brown crickets and locusts, and I sometimes give them small mealworms but not often as I'm paranoid that they'll hurt the frogs! I also give mine a waxworm/waxmoth each once every two to three weeks or so as a treat, as they're very fatty and not particularly good for them, but they like them very much!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

one of my whites hates waxworms, simply refuses them lol. fussy frog! I buy a pot every other month or so and they have a worm each then the rest I let develop into moths and they love them! fed them cultured houseflies before now too! Other wise it's mainly crickets in various colours and sizes and the odd locust now and again (don't buy many as they are expensive)


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Like you, I was also relieved to find you could get 'silent' crickets.
But be warned. They aren't 'alf as silent as their names suggest. Just a lot quieter than blacks.
The amonia smell is only from keeping them in really filthy conditions or without adequate ventilation. Keep them in a cricket keeper or summink.

EDIT: Only adult crickets chirp by the way. So you won't have that problem until your White's are much bigger.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

All my tree frogs seem to prefer crickets if given a choice. Be aware that apart from the potential noise crickets are excellent escape artists :bash:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yes! that they are lol, I keep bug traps located under my tanks to catch the run aways lol.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I keep bug traps located under my tanks to catch the run aways lol.


what kind of traps ? like roach motels ?
personaly crickets dont bother me & after 20 or so years of escapees im kinda used to it ,
but the oh absolutely hates em :roll:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

they are little cardboard ones with a few doors, a sticky floor and a little pill thing that sticks to the middle to attract run aways.  I don't mind the escapees either, but hubby freaks out! lol.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

My whites don't seem to really like crickets much........but will happily fight for the other foods like :
Butterworms
Phoenix worms/Nutri grubs
Wax Worms or Wax Moths 
Silk Worms/Silk Moths
They will not eat dusted moths...think too much dust puts them off
Locusts......they love these
Curly Wing Flies

So there several foods you can give as they are not fussy eaters...just depends on your food budget.


----------



## epicusdoomicus (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'm going to give crickets a go but if they smell too much the wife might make me try something else!


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought a container of hoppers today (smal locusts) for my FBTs. There were about 20 in it and it cost £3.00 which is alot. I'm going to try brown crickets next. I put a wax worm in and some mini mealworms, who are munching away at my moss substrate!! 

The toad had a little go at the waxworm then left it alone. It didn't even seem to notice the locusts but the FBTs are new (only had them yesterday) so I expect they're still settling in, & a bit nervous.


----------

